# Standard lamasi froglets for sale



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I have three standard lamasi froglets for sale. They range between 2-3 months old...I'm asking $150 each and would prefer not to ship. Can deliver to local shows or pick up in Raleigh, NC. Pictures can be seen the My standard lamasi thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

